# Confused, one positive, one negative!



## mrsmaymay

Hello all, We've been ttc for more years then i would like to admit, had a few symptoms and decided to test for the first time in months... Blue test.. Husband wasnt convinced, so tested on the frer this morning. Negative. Very confused and crushed. Could the Blue one be a false positive? My af is due on 5th March so now the wait for it to show :(


----------



## Beccaboo828

Didnt want to read and run. I can understand why you would be feeling like you are. Sending lots of baby dust sweet. Good luck.


----------



## soloso

Thats really confusing!! Because the second one looks so positive i cant believe theres nothing on the frer :/ good luck for your next test, hoping its just a dodgy frer for you! xxx


----------



## mrsmaymay

Thank you both so much for replying!I really thought the blue one was positive! Guess not, so ive been staring at the photo's i took, not sure if i can see a evap line on frer now!! lol


----------



## Beccaboo828

mrsmaymay said:


> Thank you both so much for replying!I really thought the blue one was positive! Guess not, so ive been staring at the photo's i took, not sure if i can see a evap line on frer now!! lol
> View attachment 1056398

I see the frer line too. When are you testing next? X


----------



## mrsmaymay

I’m not sure, husband hates all this as he feels helpless, so don’t know if I should wait it out and see if af shows up on Tuesday ‍♀️ We’ve been trying for 10 years + after our first was stillborn. Last night with the blue one we was so excited!! But now I just want to crawl up in bed and wake up Tuesday xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

Oh sweetheart I'm sorry to hear about your first baby. I wish you all the luck in the world. 
This waiting part feels never ending doesn't it. Xx


----------



## mrsmaymay

Yeah, Its so frustrating! I will pop on tuesday with any update, thank you so much! youve really helped me this morning xx


----------



## Jft1

I see it in the frer too! Hoping your lines get darker. Sending lots of baby dust x


----------



## mrsmaymay

Thank you, trying to stay positive but I’m totally lost on this one. So tempted to test again but don’t think I could face another negative x


----------



## mrsmaymay

Update 

I now know why today’s wasn’t positive, I’ve started spotting knew it was too good to be true. thank you for all your support today x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry. Are you still bleeding or did u just have spotting and then it stopped.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

